# CDT / PROS Program



## netsavy006 (Jul 11, 2010)

Anybody go to a CDT (Continuing Day Treatment) or PROS (Personalized Recovery Oriented Services) Program?

If so, what was it like for you and what did you think of it?

Are you still there now?


----------

